# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  ترقبو شيخ خالد السيف بصوته الذي يألم الضمير

## الخائف المستجير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....وبعد التحية

ترقبو مقاطع وصور للشخ خالد السيف بصوته وبدعائه(دعاء كميل) الذي يجعلك تبكي من دون شعور الذي يعرج بك للسماء بالمناجاة والروحانية.

مادري يمكن الشيخ مش معروف عند بعض من الناس
الشيخ يقرأ كل ليلة جمعة في مسجد الرسول الأعظم بتاروت

أنشاء الله في هذه الفترة القصير أجيبهم 
والله ولي التوفيق
تقبلو خالص تحياتي

----------


## الخائف المستجير

أحس أنا الجماعة ماتحمس عشان الواحد يجيب شيئ
يعني مايحتاج أشغل نفسي على الموضوع
أذا حسيت في تشجيع بشتغل
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## القلب المرح

بنتظار المقاطع
ويعطيك الله ألف عافيه 
لا تشره عليهم رمضان صايمين وجوعانين خخخخ 

تحياتي لك بالتوفيق ..

----------


## الخائف المستجير

صح لسانك يالقلب المرح
مشغولين بالصيام وجوعانين
خخخخ
انشاء الله راح انزل صور ومقاطع

----------


## اسير الهوى

والنعم بالشيخ ابوفوزي او ابومحمد وفعلا هذا الرجل عجيب عند قرائته للدعاء

وغير انه يمتلك الصوت الرائع يملك ايضا روحانية عجيبة

اطال الله بعمره وحفظه ورعاه 

مشكور خيي وانا احد الذين يريدون هذه المقاطع فلا تطيل علينا اخي

موفق بإذن الله

----------


## الخائف المستجير

أنشاء الله أذا الله قدرني اليوم انزلهم
وأي شيئ تبونه عن الشيخ حاظرين
من المتابعين مع الشيخ اسبوعياً
وأنا بخدمتكم

----------


## اسير الهوى

يعطيك الف عافية وهو ايضا صديق عزيز ابلغه السلام عن اعضاء وادارة متندى الناصرة

----------


## دموع شمعة

أبو فوزي من الأصوات الحسينية الرائعة ,,

الله يحفظه ويطول عمره 

//

بإنتظار ماتجود به يداك أخي الكريم 

,,

ربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## نور الهدى

شوقتونا نسمع اليه 


بنتظار المقطع خيو

----------


## man of the moon

مرحبااااااااااااا أول مشااااااااااااااااااااااركة

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

من زمااان ننتظرك يالخائف المستجيير.

واذا على كذا انا كل يوم بعقب على موضوعك بس انت حطلنا دعاااء الشيخ خالد. ويحبذ ان الدعاء يكون قديم.

لا يكون انت غ.........ن وحنا ماندري.

نحن في الانتظار بس لاتبطي علينا...

----------


## كامل

الله يعطيك العافية تدري أنا تعبت وأنا أتساءل عن مكان تواجد الشيخ وعن أصواته التي لايمكن أن أنسى دورها الأيجابي في المجتمع خصوصاً هنا نحن في الأحساء كان لصوته دور كبير وأتذكر أنه أستضيف  فد مرة واحدة بالهفوف  طبعاً هالكلام قديم       عموما الله يخليك أنا أريد هذه المقاطع بأسرع وقت وعن مكان تواجده لأني محتاج لزيارته محتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاج جداً      مشكووووووووووووووووور  والله يعطيك العافيه وإذا تقدر تعطيني جواله أكون ممنون ألك وشكراً

----------


## Sweet Magic

الله يعطيك العافيه 

يسلمو

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

نحن في الانتظار يالخائف المستجير...

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

الصبر مفتاح الفرج....

----------


## man of the moon

سنصبر

----------


## سيناريو

*أخوي الخائف المستجير بالإنتظار ويالله حمممممممممستنا نسمع للشيخ خالد*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافية*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اخوي الخائف اعتقد انا صبرنا كثير 
فياريت تعجل لينا شوي
ولك من جزيل الشكر على الجهود المبذولة
ورحمة الله والديك

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

اييييييييييييييه الصبر زين بس له حدوود.....
اللهم صبرك ياروح..

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

صلوا على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي عجل علينا بالمقاطع والصور الله يرحم والديك...وهدا مقطع صغير هديه لكم...

http://www.tntup.com/audio/view.php?play=e8cf4c6738cac51d91a51ec6510fb718

ونحن ننتظر  المقاطع بفارغ الصبر وشكرا...

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

تسلم محب القائم عجل الله فرجه, انت احسن واحد. نتمنا اذا عندك مقاطع ثانية تنزلها لنا. لان صار لنا شهر وحنا نستنى وعد اللي قال بينزل مقاطع للشيخ ولافيه اي خبر.

صار سنوات وانا ادور دعاء كميل للشيخ  خالد بس ماني محصل. انا مستغرب ليش دعاء الشيخ مو منتشر, مع ان الشيخ افضل قارىء للدعاء.


تسلم اخوي مرة ثانية, نسألكم الدعاء..

----------


## عادل بن حسن

شكرا جزيلا 

...

----------


## همسه دلع

الله يعطيك العافيه 


نحن في الانتظار يالخائف المستجير...

يسلمو

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

تفضلووووووووووووووووو...
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=26ce840d962a6b9ca66132f4c0fb06ba

وانا راح ابحث ووافيكم بالموجود...

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

وين يااوين

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

اخوي الخائف اعتقد انا صبرنا كثير 
فياريت تعجل لينا شوي
ولك من جزيل الشكر على الجهود المبذولة
ورحمة الله والديك

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

تسلموا محب القائم..ننتظر المزيد..

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

نحن في الانتظار 
ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

ترقبو قريبا المعجزه.بكاء جدران مسجد الرسول الأعظم (ص).

كالعاده كان الشيخ خالد السيف(أبو فوزي) يقرأ الدعاء وحدثة ليلة الجمعه الأولى من شهر محرم

والمسجد بتاروت...

المعجزه عندي... ولكن عليي ان أستأذن الشيخ في طرحهاااااااااااا...

وشكرا للجميع...أخوكم محب القائم عجل.

----------


## سيناريو

أشكرك اخي محب القائم على طرح المقاطع 
أحمد الله أن شرفني الله برؤية المعجزة
 وكنت حاضرة ولأول مرة كنت أذهب وشاهدتها ....



أعجبني صوت الشيخ كثيراً  
صوته مؤثر و في غاية الروحانية 

دعواتي له ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالموفقية ،،،،،،

تسلم أخوي  محب القائم
الله يعطيك ألف عافية
دمت بعطاء

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

مشكور اخوي وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

مشكور اخوي وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

وبعد ليلة الجمعه الاوله التي حصل فيها المعجزه الاولى وهي بكاء الجدار عند النساء

وعندء الرجال بالمسجد. 

تكررت المعجزه هذه اليله أي ليلة الجمعه الثانيه من شهر محرم المصادفه ليلت التاسع

وبكى محراب المسجد على الزهراء سلام الله عليهااااا...وهنيئا لمن حضر هذه الليله وانا 

واحد من الناس تشرفت ببركة الزهراء اني اكون حاضر هذه اليله ...

وقريبا جدا جد راح اوضع لكم جزء من المعجزه ونسأل الله ان يرزقنا شفاعة الزهراء سلام الله عليها...

ولعنى الله الشاااااك...

----------


## بنت سيهات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني انا عندي مقاطع كثيره للشيخ 

وباحاول انشاءالله باقرب وقت انزلها

وفقنا الله جميعا لخدمة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمدالطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يااااالله. 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أسمحولي وسامحوني لاني تأخرت في وضع مقطع الفيديو لكم...تفظلووووو مقطع المعجزه أول ليلة جمعه من محرم 
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=4584cd091a581c1854be0737187ca7dc

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

حياك الله أختي بنت سيهات وأنا انتظر بشوق المقاطع من عندك والله يرحم والديكي لاتتأخري عليناااااا...
مع السلامه والله يحفظكي...

----------


## عادل بن حسن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخواني انا عندي مقاطع كثيره للشيخ 
> 
> وباحاول انشاءالله باقرب وقت انزلها
> 
> وفقنا الله جميعا لخدمة فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام



يابنت مدينتي وفقك الله لخدمة الزهراء 

بالانتظار ونتمنى الدعاء بااكمله 

شكرا .

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

السلام عليكم.. 

الرابط يامحب القائم مايشتغل.!!!

----------


## بنت سيهات

انشاءالله باجمع اكبر قدر ممكن من المقاطع وبانزلها

الاسبوع الماضي تكررت المعجزه وشهدتها

المره الاولى ماكنت موجوده

بس الحمدلله حضرتها

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

نحن في الانتظار يابنت سيهات...

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

> السلام عليكم.. 
> 
> الرابط يامحب القائم مايشتغل.!!!




رفعت المقطع وهو شغال 100%بس النواصب حذفوه وقالو عنه انهو مخل بالقوانين..بس راح ارفعه من موقع تاني...وسمحيلي اختي...

----------


## مغرور شوي

يوم الشباب بسنة تقول بيرفعوا بيت مو مقطع....

هذا دعاء كميل للشيخ ابو فوزي ....

تحمــــــيل

----------


## LAST MAN

مشكور يا الغالي وفي ميزان أعمالك

----------


## عقرب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
رحم الله ولديك ويجعلهو الله في ميزان أعملك

----------


## بنت سيهات

عساك عالقوه..

انشاءالله قريب بانزل اللي عندي بس ظروف فتره انشاءالله واجيبهم لكم..

الاسبوع الماضي يوم الخميس

قرا عندنا الشيخ بسيهات 

وفاة النبي يحيى عليه السلام..

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

نحن في الانتظار.. الله يعطيكم العافية...

----------


## عاشق العباس (ع)

ألف شكر للإخوة على المقاطع


وخصوصًا ((مغرور شوية))

لإحضاره الدعاء

واتمنى المزيد

أكرر شكري

----------


## حنين بلا شوق

_يسلمو على كل من وضع مقاطع الى الشيخ خالد السيف_
_الله يعطيكم العافية ويوفقكم و يخليكم الى اهلكم ويحقق كل امنياتكم_
_الله يعطيكم العافية مرة ثانية_
_بس الي عنده صوت و صورة في مسجد الرسول الاعظم الي في تاروت يحطها الينا الله يخليكم_ 
_<< من زمان تدور عليه ماشافته اهئ اهئ_  :sad2: 
_مشكوووووورين_ 
_تحياتي لكم_
_اختكمـ / حنين بلا شوق_

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

حياكم...طلبك صعب شوي لان الشيخ يقرأ الدعاء بدون نور(الانوار مطفيه)بس في مقطع لشيخ أبو فوزي بس راح ابحث على موقع لرفعه مو مثل الموقع الي جربته رفعت منه الدعاء وحدفوووووه...راح اطول شوي عليكم لاني تون جاي من العراق والله يرزقكم الزياره...

----------


## حنين بلا شوق

*يســلمو * محب القائـم ( عجل ) **
*على تلبيه الطلب*
*الله يتقبل أن شاء الله*
*زيارة مقبوله بأذن الله*
*الحمد الله على السلامة*
*..*
*بس لو سمحت يكون الدعاء كامل مو مقطع بعد أذنك طبعاً*
*عادي بدون صورة .. نقبل بصوت فقط ..*
*الله يعطيك العافية*
*( تحملنا شوي راح تتعب ويانا )*
*جـــزاك عــلى الله*
*خــــــالص دعائي لكم اخواني و اخواتي*
*تحياتي لكـم*
** حنين بلا شوق **

----------


## seedo

تسلم يامحب القائم


بارك الله فيك

----------


## حزن في قلبي

تفضلوا مقطع من الدعاء


http://upload.9q9q.net/file/8c6vUtqsndB/مقطع من دعاء كميل خالد السيف2.rar.html

----------


## حزن في قلبي

وهذا ايضا من شانكم

مهدي امام

http://upload.9q9q.net/file/cfbkniefCVU/مهدي امام.rar.html

واي شي تامرون فيه نحنا في الخدمة

----------


## حزن في قلبي

يبدو لي انه لايوجد اي تفاعل مع هذا الموضوع فما يحتاج نتعب حالنا ونطع الدعاء كاملا


ولكم جزيل الشكر على المشاركة

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

مشكووور حزن في قلبي والله انك خوش واحد نحن ننتظر منذ فترة طويلة, نرجوا منك عدم الانقطاع..

مشكور ثانيتاً على المقاطع الاكثر من رائعة لاتبخل علينا بالجديد..

----------


## حزن في قلبي

مشكور  الحلم ام العلم على المرور واتمنى ان يكون تفاعل جيد مع هذا الموضوع ,
لان سماحة الشيخ على ما اعتقد هو الوحيد في البلد الذي يقرأ بهذه الروحانية التي تفجر القلوب

وهذا لعيونك  مقطع كلما مر القمر

http://upload.9q9q.net/file/mplnql55yvT/كلما مر القمر1.rar.html

----------


## حزن في قلبي

وهذا مقطع ايضا من ليلة الجمعة الماضية 26ربيع ثاني 1429هـ 

ياعلي ياعلي 

http://upload.9q9q.net/file/BEA843WWwHh/ياعلي ياعلي1.rar.html

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

مشكوور حزن في قلبي...المقاطع حلوة..

نتمنى مقاطع اطوول من كذا اذا ماعليك امر

ومشكووور ثانيتا

----------


## الحلم ام العلم

نحن في الانتظار...

----------


## حنين بلا شوق

*مشكـــور أخي الـكريـم*
** حزن في قلبي **
*على المقــاطع الرائـــعه و النـادرة و الجميـلة* 
*الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب* 
*ويحفظك من كل شر و ضر* 
*في انتظار مقاطع الجديدة على أحر من الجمر*
*موفق أخي لكل خير بأذن الله*
*تحـياتي لك*
*أختكمـ / حنين بلا شوق*

----------


## حزن في قلبي

مشكور اخي الحلم ام العلم واختي حنين بلا شوق على الردود والمرور 

وترقبوا كل جديد للشيخ خالد في " جديد الشيخ خالد السيف"

----------


## بنت سيهات

وهذادعاء الصباح للشيخ خالد السيف

دعاء الصباح - الشيخ خالد السيف

----------


## حزن في قلبي

وهذا مقطع روعة جداً 

http://www.zshare.net/download/1252006451da9db2/

----------


## محب القائم(عجل)

الف شكر الك يالغالي على طرح بس ممكن طلب صغير....انا حملت المقاطع اليوم وطلعت معطوبه ممكن ترفعها من جديد ولك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام...ودمت بخير

----------


## حلم لطيف

في انتظار المزيد المزيد من اصدارات الشيخ

لا تبخلوا علينا بوضعها هنا

ورحم الله والديكم

----------


## a7mad

الف شكر لكم جميعا  
لاتاحتكم الفرصة لنا للاستماع لهذا الشيخ الروحاني الجليل 

اوجه الشكر الجزيل الجزيل للاخ مغرور شوي  والشكر موصول لكل من زودنا بالمقاطع الاخرى 

a7mad

----------


## عباسيه

بارك الله فيك جعله الله بميزان اعمالك

نترقب المزيد

----------


## المميزة

يعطيكم العافقية في ميزان اعمالكم 
ياااارب

----------

